# Ciurmaaaaaaaaaaaa!!



## Buscopann (13 Luglio 2016)

Tutti a rapporto da meeeeeeeeeee!!

Vi ho lasciato alcuni mesi in balia del mare mosso. Vedo che sono stati apportati alcuni cambiamenti al Forum. Ma alla fine siete più silenziosi di prima. Dai che il Ramadam è finito. 
Sono già tutti in vacanza? 

Buscopann


----------



## Skorpio (13 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Tutti a rapporto da meeeeeeeeeee!!
> 
> Vi ho lasciato alcuni mesi in balia del mare mosso. Vedo che sono stati apportati alcuni cambiamenti al Forum. Ma alla fine siete più silenziosi di prima. Dai che il Ramadam è finito.
> Sono già tutti in vacanza?
> ...


Siamo tutti sorvegliati speciali.

Da chi non si sa, non si sa chi sorveglia ne chi è sorvegliato, tipo regime del fu Ceauşescu

Una parola di troppo e sei al centro della corrida. 

Toro in mezzo a toreri/e che agitano ghignanti il loro telo rosso...

È un momentaccio 

Ma passerà.!

Ottimismo


----------



## Flavia (13 Luglio 2016)

son tornata oggi mancavo da un po'
tutto uguale, è quasi rassicurante


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tutti a rapporto da meeeeeeeeeee!!
> 
> Vi ho lasciato alcuni mesi in balia del mare mosso. Vedo che sono stati apportati alcuni cambiamenti al Forum. Ma alla fine siete più silenziosi di prima. Dai che il Ramadam è finito.
> Sono già tutti in vacanza?
> ...


Magari  sigh 
dici che ora siamo più calmi meno mossi, brezza leggera o calma piatta ?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> son tornata oggi mancavo da un po'
> tutto uguale, è quasi rassicurante


Glielo volevo scrivere ma poi temevo mi si deprimesse il [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION]

gia ha anticipato il,rientro che attendevo a Natale 
infatti per l'occasione appena l'ho letto mi sono addobbata con delle corna di renne  :rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (13 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Glielo volevo scrivere ma poi temevo mi si deprimesse il @_Buscopann_
> 
> gia ha anticipato il,rientro che attendevo a Natale
> infatti per l'occasione appena l'ho letto mi sono addobbata con delle corna di renne  :rotfl:


vedo il forum come un piccolo condominio
c'è sempre chi si arrabbia 
per il portone lasciato aperto,
per la passatoia piena di briciole
per questo, quello, e l'altro motivo


----------



## Buscopann (13 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Siamo tutti sorvegliati speciali.
> 
> Da chi non si sa, non si sa chi sorveglia ne chi è sorvegliato, tipo regime del fu Ceauşescu
> 
> ...


Ragazzo...dimmi la verità..hai corretto il caffè con l'assenzio vero? :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> vedo il forum come un piccolo condominio
> c'è sempre chi si arrabbia
> per il portone lasciato aperto,
> per la passatoia piena di briciole
> per questo, quello, e l'altro motivo


Si più o meno, solo che noi le riunioni di condominio le facciamo frequentemente :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (13 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Ragazzo...dimmi la verità..hai corretto il caffè con l'assenzio vero? :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Non ne ho bisogno, ho direttamente la "correzione" nel sangue


----------



## Flavia (13 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si più o meno, solo che noi le riunioni di condominio le facciamo frequentemente :rotfl:


io do sempre la delega
a quelli del primo piano


----------



## Buscopann (13 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> son tornata oggi mancavo da un po'
> tutto uguale, è quasi rassicurante





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Magari  sigh
> dici che ora siamo più calmi meno mossi, brezza leggera o calma piatta ?





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Glielo volevo scrivere ma poi temevo mi si deprimesse* il @_Buscopann_
> 
> gia ha anticipato il,rientro che attendevo a Natale
> infatti per l'occasione appena l'ho letto mi sono addobbata con delle corna di renne  :rotfl:





Flavia ha detto:


> vedo il forum come un piccolo condominio
> c'è sempre chi si arrabbia
> per il portone lasciato aperto,
> per la passatoia piena di briciole
> per questo, quello, e l'altro motivo


Tu conosci bene la cura nel caso accadesse.... ehm..  :simy: 


Flavia..purtroppo invecchiamo...e diventiamo come le comari del condominio..sedute fuori sulle sedie nelle sere d'estate. A sparlare del prossimo...a lamentarsi del tizio che butta la carta per terra...della signora che ha la gonna troppo corta...della macchina che va troppo veloce ecc...ecc. 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> io do sempre la delega
> a quelli del primo piano


Ecco... Io invece sto al primo piano :rotfler cui ...


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu conosci bene la cura nel caso accadesse.... ehm..  :simy:
> 
> 
> Flavia..purtroppo invecchiamo...e diventiamo come le comari del condominio..sedute fuori sulle sedie nelle sere d'estate. A sparlare del prossimo...a lamentarsi del tizio che butta la carta per terra...della signora che ha la gonna troppo corta...della macchina che va troppo veloce ecc...ecc.
> ...


Esatto, la cura la conosco ma per ora non serve


----------



## Flavia (13 Luglio 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu conosci bene la cura nel caso accadesse.... ehm..  :simy:
> 
> 
> Flavia..purtroppo invecchiamo...e diventiamo come le comari del condominio..sedute fuori sulle sedie nelle sere d'estate. A sparlare del prossimo...a lamentarsi del tizio che butta la carta per terra...della signora che ha la gonna troppo corta...della macchina che va troppo veloce ecc...ecc.
> ...


figliolo ho 94 anni
sono già vecchia
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (13 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si più o meno, solo che noi le riunioni di condominio le facciamo frequentemente :rotfl:


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ghNb8jaId54


----------



## Buscopann (13 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Esatto, la cura la conosco ma per ora non serve


Era meglio se entravo e cominciavo a piangere 

Buscopann


----------



## Flavia (13 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco... Io invece sto al primo piano :rotfler cui ...


allora alla prossima
delego te


----------



## Buscopann (13 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> figliolo ho 94 anni
> sono già vecchia
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dormire sopra la cuccia tempra il fisico e la mente mi pare :up:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2016)

[video=youtube_share;ca20NEt4VSQ]https://youtu.be/ca20NEt4VSQ[/video]





Skorpio ha detto:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ghNb8jaId54


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Era meglio se entravo e cominciavo a piangere
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:già.....

No, no per carità continua a farmi sorridere


----------



## Flavia (13 Luglio 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dormire sopra la cuccia tempra il fisico e la mente mi pare :up:
> 
> Buscopann


il segreto per invecchiare bene
è un bel cucchiaio di olio di fegato di merluzzo
tutti i giorni! prova



Fiammetta ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;ca20NEt4VSQ]https://youtu.be/ca20NEt4VSQ[/video]


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2016)

Bentornato Busco


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> il segreto per invecchiare bene
> è un bel cucchiaio di olio di fegato di merluzzo
> tutti i giorni! prova
> 
> ...


 Ci sta a fagiolo 
classica riunione di condominio


----------



## Buscopann (13 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bentornato Busco


Grazie Bruné... Ormai sono come i marinai..torno in porto molto poco e ci resto ancora meno. Ma non è colpa mia. Il lavoro si è riempito di burocrazia. Là dove c'era il Forum oggi ci sono noiosi file da compilare :unhappy:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (13 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> il segreto per invecchiare bene
> è un bel cucchiaio di olio di fegato di merluzzo
> tutti i giorni! prova
> 
> ...


Preferisco invecchiare un pò meno bene e vermi una birra :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Grazie Bruné... Ormai sono come i marinai..torno in porto molto poco e ci resto ancora meno. Ma non è colpa mia. Il lavoro si è riempito di burocrazia. Là dove c'era il Forum oggi ci sono noiosi file da compilare :unhappy:
> 
> Buscopann


Seeeeee, seeeeeee 

e le ferie? Te le danno o sei prigioniero dei file ?


----------



## Buscopann (13 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Seeeeee, seeeeeee
> 
> e le ferie? Te le danno o sei prigioniero dei file ?


Da giovedì prossimo 

Sarò tutto vostro..che culo eh?! 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Da giovedì prossimo
> 
> Sarò tutto vostro..che culo eh?!
> 
> Buscopann


Non  fare promesse da marinaio


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non  fare promesse da marinaio


Fiammé...per te c'è sempre nella stiva. Si alzerebbe l'umore della ciurma e anche qualcos'altro :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Leda (18 Luglio 2016)

Spammiamo? 








:carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (19 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Spammiamo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fate pure come se foste a thread vostro :mexican:

Buscopann


----------



## Leda (19 Luglio 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Fate pure come se foste a thread vostro :mexican:
> 
> Buscopann


Ma no, dicevo a te, salame... Visto che stavamo svaccando qualche altro 3d più decoroso, mi sono detta: "Rifugiamoci qui e facciamo il caxxo che ci pare!" :carneval::carneval:


----------

